# Are MLCCs interchangeable with CDCs in pedal builds?



## Caldo71 (Dec 17, 2021)

The title says it all. 

I don't really understand if multilayer ceramic caps differ from ceramic disk caps in any way that matters within a pedal build.

I mean obviously they are constructed in a different way, but operationally/sonically do they PERFORM in the same way if you put them where a disc cap is called for in a pedal build?

That is all...and thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan M (Dec 17, 2021)

Someone smarter will probably reply, but aionfx talks about it a little bit:









						Parts Sourcing: Where to Buy What
					

After giving a general overview of what stores are out there, it’s helpful to give an overview of parts sourcing from the component perspective—the best place to buy resistors, the best place to buy…




					aionfx.com


----------



## Caldo71 (Dec 18, 2021)

Dan M said:


> Someone smarter will probably reply, but aionfx talks about it a little bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy that was the BEST educational article on pedal building I've read in like forever THANK YOU!!! Answers my question directly and on-the-head, along with many others.


----------



## peccary (Dec 18, 2021)

Dan M said:


> Someone smarter will probably reply, but aionfx talks about it a little bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone else noticed that the Tayda resistors seem to have thicker leads now? I feel like I've noticed it pretty recently but maybe I'm just going crazy.


----------



## Robert (Dec 18, 2021)

They're quite a bit thicker than they were a few years ago (possibly since they started carrying Royal OHM?), but I haven't noticed a change recently.


----------



## Dan M (Dec 18, 2021)

@Caldo71 

Here are some other bookmarks from this forum that I’ve stored with good info:

Post in thread 'A question concerning cap types.'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/a-question-concerning-cap-types.9074/post-84271


----------



## peccary (Dec 19, 2021)

Robert said:


> They're quite a bit thicker than they were a few years ago (possibly since they started carrying Royal OHM?), but I haven't noticed a change recently.


You got me thinking and I had to figure out what I was experiencing: I started replacing my 1/8w resistors with 1/4w and the lead thickness is pretty significant: about .5mm for the 1/4w and .37mm for the 1/8w.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 28, 2021)

peccary said:


> You got me thinking and I had to figure out what I was experiencing: I started replacing my 1/8w resistors with 1/4w and the lead thickness is pretty significant: about .5mm for the 1/4w and .37mm for the 1/8w.


Do you or are using 1/8w resistors in your builds? Why are you replacing the 1/8w with 1/4w? I ask out of sheer curiosity


----------



## peccary (Dec 29, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Do you or are using 1/8w resistors in your builds? Why are you replacing the 1/8w with 1/4w? I ask out of sheer curiosity


I bought a bunch of 1/8w resistors for one of my first PPCB builds (about a year ago), which was the older version of the Dirty Sanchez. It used 1/8w resistors, so that's what I bought. I got packs of 50 just to have them and started running out over the past few months and have been replacing with 1/4w resistors because 99% of the boards I order use 1/4w. Also, I am pretty blind and have a hard time with colors, and reading a 1/8w resistor just hurts my brain!


----------



## Stickman393 (Dec 29, 2021)

Caldo71 said:


> The title says it all.
> 
> I don't really understand if multilayer ceramic caps differ from ceramic disk caps in any way that matters within a pedal build.
> 
> ...



That Aion article is pretty good.  I'd frame some of the options a little differently (for example, I'm perfectly happy with getting jacks from Cliff or Lumberg {though his suggestions are solid as well}, 4.7uF is a more realistic top-end cutout for film caps that utilize a 5mm lead spacing, and I tend to use C0G & polypropylene well beyond his cutoff points out of pure neuroticism).

X7Rs are preferable to C0G for power supply decoupling at ICs, though it's likely not super important for the work we do.  They're great for larger values when footprint is a priority too...hell, I'm building a lectricFX EHX Echo 600 type that requires a bipolar 2.2uF cap...but the layout of the board will only really allow for a MLCC.  X7R is gonna be my best choice there...

Certain caps will have certain qualities that are more or less desirable in certain parts of the circuit.  Sometimes that quality is "cost" or "availability", which is why we tend to see a ton of ceramic disc caps in pedals.  

Sometimes it makes a difference, sometimes not so much.  Lots to learn.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 29, 2021)

peccary said:


> I bought a bunch of 1/8w resistors for one of my first PPCB builds (about a year ago), which was the older version of the Dirty Sanchez. It used 1/8w resistors, so that's what I bought. I got packs of 50 just to have them and started running out over the past few months and have been replacing with 1/4w resistors because 99% of the boards I order use 1/4w. Also, I am pretty blind and have a hard time with colors, and reading a 1/8w resistor just hurts my brain!


Thank you. My curiosity is now satisfied


----------



## Caldo71 (Dec 29, 2021)

Good stuff, guys.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 31, 2021)

peccary said:


> I bought a bunch of 1/8w resistors for one of my first PPCB builds (about a year ago), which was the older version of the Dirty Sanchez. It used 1/8w resistors, so that's what I bought. I got packs of 50 just to have them and started running out over the past few months and have been replacing with 1/4w resistors because 99% of the boards I order use 1/4w. Also, I am pretty blind and have a hard time with colors, and reading a 1/8w resistor just hurts my brain!



I end up buying both 1/4W & 1/8W.  1/4W work better on the breadboard.  1/8W are easier to install on PC boards.  Sometimes I mix 'em up on the PC board for fun or because that's all I have in those particular values.  Reading 1/8W resistors is a challenge for me too, that's when the DMM comes in handy. 🧐


----------

